# saxet lake???



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

just wondering if anyones fished here before, thought about trying it out? thanks for the input!


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Is this "Saxet Lake" the gravel pit near Victoria? If so 30 years ago it was surprisingly good for bass and crappie...rarely fished for catfish but we caught some by accident.
Tight Lines
Michael


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

1fisher77316 said:


> Is this "Saxet Lake" the gravel pit near Victoria? If so 30 years ago it was surprisingly good for bass and crappie...rarely fished for catfish but we caught some by accident.
> Tight Lines
> Michael


yes sir! thats the place, ill be sure to take some lures with me


----------



## Skeeter106 (May 2, 2012)

Never fished there much at all. We'd always go run the boat there to test it out after a repair or what have you. Best of luck and post up a report afterwards!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

blue water.. used to have jet ski parties there nearly every day after school when it wasn't cold.. have caught some good bass in the gravel pits on shiners... need to use invisible line in that clear water 

also, back in the day, used to park under the 59 bridge of coleto creek and wade it to the dam, barefooted  caught a ton of bass in that creek... wade in the middle and throw a baby rapala broken back to the bank edge and work it back out when I didn't see the fish I was trying to catch.. they were in 6" of water to 4' of water... those were fun times... swam across a deep hole at the dam and when I got to the other side, looked back and alligator was floating in the middle,, YIKES.. that was the only time when I wished I had shoes on because I walked back through sticker infested pastures to avoid swimming back across the water.. LOL..


----------

